# DECODIFICADOR



## nataly (Sep 13, 2006)

Por favor necesaito ayusa sobre como hacer un decodificador decimal a hexadecimal, para esto voy a utilizar una memoria 28c64, el problema es que debo configurar el oscilador para un pulso con un ciclo útil del 50%, y a una frecuencia
mayor a 100 Hz; puede ser con un 555.


----------



## neutron0607 (Oct 7, 2006)

si la memoria te responde a esa velocidad si ya que teoricamente el 555 te debe llegar casi a los 500khz digo teorico por que ya ves como es esto


----------



## Apollo (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Efectivamente puedes usar un 555 como multivibrador astable, pero creo (la verdad no lo recuerdo) que hay que variar un poco el diagrama normal de conexión (creo que con hay que poner un par de diodos) para que te de el ciclo útil del 50%.

Aqui hay datos acerca del 555.
O puedes checar el tutorial que hay en el foro del 555

Espero que te sirvan.
Un saludo.


----------



## nataly (Oct 12, 2006)

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LAS RESPUESTAS.
APOLLO LA PAGINA ESTA MUY BUENA GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE.


----------

